# Top puppy foods for growing GSD's?



## BirminghamGSD (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm kinda curious on what would be a good dog food for my 2 growing puppies. I have a 5 month old male and a 9 month old female. I have been currently feeding them Beniful, but I was told that it was a good food. Is Royal Canin a good brand??

I want less waste and a healthier dog.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I wouldn't feed either of those kibbles.

I fed Canidae ALS when mine was a puppy. I don't feed "puppy food".

There are a LOT of good kibbles out there such as:

Orijen
Acana
Wellness
Innova
Blue Buffalo
Taste of the Wild
and MANY others.

Just be aware that most of the grain free kibbles aren't suitable for puppies as they are too high in calcium. Though there are a few that are fine.o


----------



## BirminghamGSD (Jan 27, 2012)

@BlackGSD, thanks for your reply, but do you know where I can find these foods?


----------



## RICO (Oct 11, 2011)

I have my 6mo old on Nutro Ultra, he loves it. I buy it a petsmart, its a tad expensive but worth it.


----------



## BirminghamGSD (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks RICO. I think im gonna check into it.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I just finished switching Rocco over to Wellness Super5Mix Large Breed Puppy. He seems to really like it and is looking great on it. His poops are perfect too. I actually went ahead and switched my cats to Wellness too. LOL.


----------



## mntmoses (Oct 24, 2011)

If you have a costco membership or a costco around you...costco foods are known/considered to be above average.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Your puppies don't need to be on puppy food. An all life stages is more indicative of a natural canine diet. 

Breed specific formulas are a marketing gimmick.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

BirminghamGSD said:


> @BlackGSD, thanks for your reply, but do you know where I can find these foods?


If you go on each company's website you should be able search for stores in your area. I know that Petco has Wellness and Petsmart has Blue Buffalo, but I don't shop at either place that often so I'm not sure what other good brands they have. 

Do you have any feed stores, or small local chains or independent pet supply stores nearby?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would check any feed stores in the area. They often have good brands of kibble (as well a some not do good ones.) Feed stores are usually cheaper than "pet suppily stores".

Other than that, you just need to see what stores are in your area. I haven't been to AL since the 1980's so I don't know what stores you have available.

Or do as Cassidys Mom said and check on the websites of the different kibbles. Just be aware that they aren't always accurate.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

My girl loves Innova. I get it at Petsmart. I feed the adult dog food even though she is only little over two months old because the vet told me it was better for larger breeds.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I find it cheaper to buy on line and more convenient. No need to waste $$ on gas or waste time to see who has what. I order 5-6 bags @ a time and usually find free shipping.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I like Dog Food Advisor for checking out which foods might be the best. There are lots of articles there that can help you learn about foods and how to choose. I also like Dog Food Analysis as well.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I have been feeding Tober (now 6m old) Fromm Large Breed Puppy. He is going great on it, small firm stool, great muscle mass and wonderfully soft coat (whith minimal shedding).


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am staying with the Fromm puppy for Beau until a year. Very happy. buy from doggiefood.com - reasonable - fresh.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

OriginalWacky said:


> I like Dog Food Advisor for checking out which foods might be the best. There are lots of articles there that can help you learn about foods and how to choose. I also like Dog Food Analysis as well.


Caveat about dog food analysis - the feed forumlas are not updated regularly and I have seen some over 5 years old since the manufacturer changed the food but the review and ingredients are the same.


----------



## BirminghamGSD (Jan 27, 2012)

*Growing GSD puppies*

I think i'm gonna try one of the large breed kibbles and look for the best results. I want to do this before they both turn 1 years old.My female seems so small to me. I will post pictures.

Thanks all.


----------



## Jjgibbs (Feb 1, 2012)

I just switched from Purina Puppy Chow to Orijen All Life Stages. Gibbs absolutely loves and we can't agree more. His stool is firmer and more regular. Because we are in the transitioning stage, we have not found the relief in odor like others have stated in previous forums. Here's hoping.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Solid Gold Wolf Cub, my black GSD puppy almost glows his fur is so shiney and his poops are rock solid


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Caveat about dog food analysis - the feed forumlas are not updated regularly and I have seen some over 5 years old since the manufacturer changed the food but the review and ingredients are the same.


Good to know. I haven't looked for quite some time as I tend to check the advisor more often, and since I'm feeding raw with just some kibble supplementing it, I don't have to worry TO much about which kibble, as long as it's a decent one. Hehe.


----------

